# Low Cost entry into Solar power and lighting



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Robot Check


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Pretty cool. Thanks for the post. Been looking at entering the world of Solar. This maybe what I need to get my toes wet.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of you pros on solar comment on the controller and longevity.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That is a cool system, and the links at the bottom of the page were cool too. I'd love to test a few of those. 
Avoid a brand called Nature Power. I've had 3 of their cells and none worked as well as they shoulda.


----------

